# Forum Etiquette



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I actually didn’t realize there was such a thing until about an hour ago! Just read up on it.
This is the only true Internet forum I’ve ever been a member of other than the other guys more recently. Apologies for derailing everyone’s threads for the past 6 months! 😳😬


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> I actually didn’t realize there was such a thing until about an hour ago! Just read up on it.
> This is the only true Internet forum I’ve ever been a member of other than the other guys more recently. Apologies for derailing everyone’s threads for the past 6 months! 😳😬


I'm totally lost here ??? Etiquette???? And apologies for derailing?? 🤔🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👊👍


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> I'm totally lost here ??? Etiquette???? And apologies for derailing?? 🤔🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👌👊👍


Oh I caught an article on general forum etiquette this morning. I kind of type like I would if I were speaking to someone across a table from me. Just very open. A lot of times topics will change during a discussion. According to the article though that’s known as a rude behavior on forums. I had heard of it mentioned as hijacking, sometimes called derailing, but didn’t really know what all that entailed. I’m not really sure how strict all that is on this forum. I was just going through the list of what are considered bad behaviors and realized I’ve done most of them lol. It’s probably mostly a non issue here but I felt kind of embarrassed after I read all of that. .. or .. did I take your reply too literal?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Well I am Scottish we tell it how it is whether people like it or not 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍👌🎯 alot of people on forums and that say oh bro that's so cool great job bla bla .nope if I think your frames a mess your ( not specifically you 🤣 I mean anyone) getting told it's a mess I'm brutally honest and that's what I expect in return like .so I hope this isn't a forum for fistbumps and etiquette like 🎯👊👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 so keep typing like we are at a table together being real is the only way to be bud 👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊🎯


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Just need to remember to shoot my slingshot more and read odd Internet articles less 😂


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

The moderators on this forum are great. And if they do not interfere, all communication is in accordance with the norms and rules of the forum. It is not necessary to fill your head with all sorts of nonsense.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sweet! Ok then, who wants to talk about aliens?! 😆


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Does anyone here ride mountain bikes? Electric or just human power?


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

cromag said:


> Does anyone here ride mountain bikes? Electric or just human power?


Got a human powered Cannondale MTB. Was actually my issued Patrol Bike got to keep it when the Dept. upgraded

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Got a human powered Cannondale MTB. Was actually my issued Patrol Bike got to keep it when the Dept. upgraded
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Those are cool looking bikes. I wouldn’t mind seeing a pic of that. Google brings up about a million variations. Our downtown officers use Segways, which honestly I’ve always found a bit humorous for some reason. Now.. when they bring out the Clydesdales, then people move out of the way!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Booral121 said:


> Well I am Scottish we tell it how it is whether people like it or not 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👍👌🎯 alot of people on forums and that say oh bro that's so cool great job bla bla .nope if I think your frames a mess your ( not specifically you 🤣 I mean anyone) getting told it's a mess I'm brutally honest and that's what I expect in return like .so I hope this isn't a forum for fistbumps and etiquette like 🎯👊👍👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 so keep typing like we are at a table together being real is the only way to be bud 👌🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍👊🎯











Just keepin it real .
😜🤘


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

treefork said:


> View attachment 356837
> 
> Just keepin it real .
> 😜🤘


👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🤣 boom


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great movie .


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

treefork said:


> Great movie .


Right !! That's movie is our movie 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 I mean one QUOTE from it and if there's 13 Scots who have never met before 🤣 we instantly got each others back 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙👊👌🤣🤣🤣 .
Now I ask what is the american equivalent or Mexican or German French 🤔 whatever nation reads this what is your braveheart 💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👌👍🎯🤣


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Booral121 said:


> Right !! That's movie is our movie  I mean one QUOTE from it and if there's 13 Scots who have never met before  we instantly got each others back  .
> Now I ask what is the american equivalent or Mexican or German French  whatever nation reads this what is your braveheart


Rambo, First Blood ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Rambo, First Blood !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


😲 to win a war you've got to become a war 🤣👌👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🎯


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The Patriot. Coincidently the same actor .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Crocodile Dundee . Australia


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Enemy at the gates . Russia


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Sandstorm said:


> I actually didn’t realize there was such a thing until about an hour ago! Just read up on it.
> This is the only true Internet forum I’ve ever been a member of other than the other guys more recently. Apologies for derailing everyone’s threads for the past 6 months! 😳😬


if the mods aren't warning you, then no harm, no foul. just my 2 cents


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Forum etiquette or breakfast etiquette.... it died with Queen Victoria. There is no such thing... certainly not in post covid/zombie 21st century.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Or you can go old school with any John Wayne, or The Alamo 🤠


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 7, 2021)

Being new to a forum and all the new, unknown personalities, it can be difficult (for me) to get an accurate reading on an unknown personality, and interpret a response as being less than friendly. Other than that, don’t ask for an opinion if you don’t want an honest response. 
As far as general conversations go, if you are sitting at the same table as others and a topic comes up, generally in the real world that can branch off into other topics/things just naturally. No harm, no foul. 
Sometimes it’s good to get to know someone before we start yanking their crank, you might know what you mean, the others who know you might know what you mean but you can’t assume everyone knows that it’s just your normal sense of humor. 
Bikes? Sounds like a lot of work unless there’s an engine involved.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Sandstorm said:


> Sweet! Ok then, who wants to talk about aliens?! 😆


I'll talk aliens... What do you want to know?

There is so much information missing from typed language compared to speaking face to face with someone. Also people have different sense of humor... 

As others have stated, as long as the mods stay silent we are behaving properly. Different forums have different criteria and tolerance to certain behaviors - this is generally a pretty chill forum compared to others.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

treefork said:


> View attachment 356837
> 
> Just keepin it real .
> 😜🤘


What is wrong with Scots?


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

cromag said:


> Does anyone here ride mountain bikes? Electric or just human power?


Human powered I used to ride freeride and downhill when I was younger, but now at 48 turning 49 in 18 days, just some enduro hardtail riding. I ride with my daughter most of the time, she's six and she enjoys riding her bike, being out in nature.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

It’s been far too long since I’ve been on a bike. I can’t have them out where I’m at though, there are simply too many thorns. Here we call them goat heads but I’ve heard other areas refer to them as puncture vine. Shame they didn’t produce latex, I’d be rich!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Until I was 13 years old I thought my last name was Yalittleshit.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Corn . I didn't have any corn .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slide-Easy said:


> What is wrong with Scots?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

treefork said:


> View attachment 356873


I just asked you a simple question.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

treefork said:


> View attachment 356874


Who is offended?


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I ride a 1974 Honda To 125. It will go anywhere, if you can hold on in the woods!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

cromag said:


> Does anyone here ride mountain bikes? Electric or just human power?


I used to ride and race the human powered MTB's a lot. I still ride a little. At risk of bring it back to slinging, I really enjoy riding way out into the desert to shoot in some more remote places. Pic below is a recent outing with my vintage Klein MTB, fun morning riding out to shoot using a canvas tarp over a fence as the catch.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

I had one of these back in the days. How time flies, that was nearly 30 years ago...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

tool said:


> I had one of these back in the days.


We ALL had etiquette back in the day. Those were our salad days.

Oh wait... you were talking about a bicycle....?

I had one.... didn't like it... I was afraid I would be mistaken for a postman... or worse.. a lineman.

Also... having a bike means being a slave of women. Need eggs? Need milk? Why Sean here will pop off to the bazaar on his bike and get all that without daddy wasting a drop of petrol. _*This was before one could use the internet to get groceries home delivered.*_.. in case you wonder. Everyone discovered internet home delivery during SWINE-FLU and then again during COVID. 

It is nice to feel useful..... for the first few dozen times. Then it gets old.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I used to ride and race the human powered MTB's a lot. I still ride a little. At risk of bring it back to slinging, I really enjoy riding way out into the desert to shoot in some more remote places. Pic below is a recent outing with my vintage Klein MTB, fun morning riding out to shoot using a canvas tarp over a fence as the catch.
> 
> View attachment 356891


Good looking bike


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Whoever you are ,or wherever you are from , the DBAD works great. Funny thing with people telling it how it is, is that it only from your perspective. DBAD


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> We ALL had etiquette back in the day. Those were our salad days.
> 
> Oh wait... you were talking about a bicycle....?
> 
> ...


How in the world do you ride a bike in oversized pajama pants anyway? I guess that requires you to roll those bad boys up a few more times! 😜


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey, at any rate fellas, I really enjoy this forum and the interactions I’ve had with members here. I’ve learned more about slingshots than I ever knew you could learn, really only scratched the surface, and a lot about people too. Thanks to all of you for that.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I guess that requires you to roll those bad boys up a few more times!


Yep. The chain will grab any loose clothing. Happen to me more than once.

Pull them up a bit or roll them up or use trouser clips or just wear tracksuit pants.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Booral121 said:


> Right !! That's movie is our movie 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 I mean one QUOTE from it and if there's 13 Scots who have never met before 🤣 we instantly got each others back 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙👊👌🤣🤣🤣 .
> Now I ask what is the american equivalent or Mexican or German French 🤔 whatever nation reads this what is your braveheart 💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊👌👍🎯🤣


well my irish side says Jesse James,my american indian side says Geronimo or Crazy Horse,the mexican say Emillio Zapata,and the welsh part says WTF,LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i was given a "mountain bike" by my son in law,but i live on the gulf coast the nearest hill is a 2 hour drive,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

as for the aliens i worked with a lady that said we were all alien hybrids and was verfunny,like a true flat earth believer,,,,,,oooh another topic flat earth who here believes ????? lol


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I think I might have stolen this from Treefork, can’t remember








Yeah can’t say I buy into that one lol. I have a pretty open mind but I try not to make it so open that my brains fall out..


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

think that was one of mine,lol


----------

